# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Falcon Box تحديثات :  Falcon Box Htc Module (Thuner Edition) v2.1a Released [21/01/2019]

## mohamed73

*Falcon Box*  * Next Generation Mobile Tool*  * iNNOVATED BY MIRACLE TEAM*  * Version 2.1a (21st Jan 2019)* *Thunder Edition 2019* **  **  **  **  **  **  **  **  **  **  **  **  **  **  **  **  **  **  **  **  **   ** **  **   *Falcon Box   Next Generation Mobile Tool   iNNOVATED BY MIRACLE TEAM*  * Version 2.1a (21st Jan 2019)* *Thunder Edition 2019* **   *[X]* *Release Note Falcon HTC Module v2.1a* *[X] Fixed Version Bug and Server Connection* *[X] HTC Mtk Frp Removal in Flash Mode* *[X] Remove Frp In Flash Mode* *[X] Enable Usb Debug for Frp Removal* *[X] Enable Adb For Frp Removal* *[X] Remove Frp In Adb Mode* *[X] Remove Frp In Adb Mode* *[X] Ruu Analyse, Encrypt/Decrypt* *[X] Analyse, Encrypt/Decrypt Ruu Files* *[X] Partition Dump for Mtk Htc Devices* *[X] Dump Any Single Partition in Flash Mode or Adb Mode.*     *BR [SV]'S MIRACLE TEAM *                 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    **   **   **        * الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*     **   ** 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mohamed73

*   * * Miracle Falcon Activation Available for Miracle Key*   * # No Need Login Auto Login* * # All Free Packs Available* * # No Need buy Other Dongle or Card*  * This is Thunder Promo Offer any time will Stop.*   **  *Officially Distributor Falcon Activation on* *Miracle Key /  Miracle Thunder *  *Just $17*   *GSMSERVER Officially Distributor*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *IMEI.US officially Distributor*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

